# Selling e-books on Ebay



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

I just got my first e-book up and running (see my signature).
Does anyone know what the current rules are for selling e-products on Ebay?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

AshleyB said:


> I just got my first e-book up and running (see my signature).
> Does anyone know what the current rules are for selling e-products on Ebay?


You can sell e-books, but you can't do digital delivery. You'll need to burn it to CD and mail it to the customer.


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

Be Careful to copyright everything. Be prepared to go after people who buy a copy of your book and then make copies to resell it to others.

You may just want to look into self publishing your book in paper form

deb
in wi


----------



## Librum (Dec 17, 2003)

AshleyB,

Nevada is correct, you must only sell 'tangible' product. That ate/destroyed a lot of our sales via eBay. 

Second warning, if you sell or advertise on any other site, to include your own, your eBay listings can be pulled. What constitutes sales and/or advertising is very wide, in our case, forum discussion, on our forum, was called 'advertising', 

Deb is also correct, in copyrighting. But there is some wrinkles. First, does your state, like Virginia's 'RSAD', have a special type of notary or notarization for 'audible' and 'non-paper' records? If so, they can help you 'fix' the product prior to filing for the copyright. 

Second, 'poor mans copyright', the sealing into a sealed package with date across the 'flap', has been stuck in several recent decisions, the only safe copyright is to actually file. There are people out there who take the work, and copyright file it, even though you are the author. They win. And then add the wrinkle that many such are overseas...

Doing a 'paper form' for filing, in addition to an 'electronic' form, is also an issue. We 'own' several registered 'electronic' copyrights while others hold 'paper' copyright to the same material. Our relations are friendly, but they could be quite hostile, as we have observed with other works.

There there is the 'wrapper' court cases. You must take 'precaution' to keep the content from easy theft, and no, PDF's security does not count. 

I realize I may have scared you off, I hope not.

Deb gave you another great piece of advice, have the legal representation you will need already on line. Else, you loose, no matter what you try. Most likely you will have to research and then train your council, it is an esoteric field of law. YOU or your representation must be proactive.

(sigh)

Sarah


----------



## skyraven (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi Ashley,

just wondering if you have tried getting articles into magazines and newspapers, apart from your eBook venture? Something like a weekly column about healthy foods in your local paper, for example. That might actually pay better than whatever revenue your book may bring in.


----------



## thimblethepig (Jun 6, 2010)

you can set up a website to sell them also I sell most of my ebooks via my youtube site , you could do a few video clips and post them , youtube is quickly becoming the internets 800lb information gorilla


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Perhaps it has changed but eBay use to required a 'classified ad' format for e:books. Cost was something like $6 per book per month.


----------

